# Forum Observations



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

As of today there are 24000 posts and 784 members, WOW!!

The top 10 posters have about 10000 of those posts, thanks Jolly, Y-Guy, Tim, Mike, and others for the great insight and information.

This thing sure has grown fast and sparked a lot of interest lately.

To the unseen operator, Thanks Vern, you da man again.









I sure appreciate it









Kevin


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I've gotta speak up more, the three ahead of me are WAY ahead and Thor's right behind me









Mike


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

I have always enjoyed this forum and am not at all surprised by the growth given the excellent advice and friendly people that subscribe here.

I affectionately refer to all of you as my "Outback Buds" and my wife loves to hear me read the responses all of you have on different topics!!

I thank every one of you for being a part of my Outback experience!! You have addded to the joy and excitement of Outbacking!

Sincerely,

Jason

PS. I'll work on getting my post count up!!


----------



## PghOutback (Feb 7, 2005)

I'll bet you'll be getting your count up! Your neighbor has got to worth at least a couple hundred posts!


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

PghOutback said:


> I'll bet you'll be getting your count up! Your neighbor has got to worth at least a couple hundred posts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess that is the silver lining for ...the... mean, nasty hateful, must....stop....before....bloodpressure...sky...rockets.









Right now I can cure her with a wooden stake and some garlic!!!
















Jason


----------



## PghOutback (Feb 7, 2005)

How about the old flaming paper bag of dog poo on the front porch, ring the doorbell......


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Isn't Outbackers wonderful?? Hey, this gives me one more post.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Kevin well said, I know its been a blast this past year, and I really enjoy the community that is going on here and all the ideas that get shared.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

This is one of my favourite sites - I think I am an Outbackaholic







I gotta have my fix









The members make this forum the moderators keep organized and well managed and we cannot forget VERN!!









Thanks to all for makings this a truely wonderful site









Thor


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

That's awesome ... and the really great thing is that the flavour of the site has not changed ... everyone is very respectful and down right friendly!

In this day and age .... especially given this is the net .... this is a major accomplishment.

Congrats everyone!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I gotta admit. When I signed onto this site in Aug 2003, I was worried. There was about a half a dozen members on here. We spent a lot of 'fishing' in other groups trying to find other OUTBACKERS.

Most of us came from "the dark side." We were getting bashed on pretty regularly, and we moved on.

We've come a long way baaaaaaby!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Pete's right, it was like a pig pile every time someone even mentioned the name Outback "over there".

Quite possibly the worst trailers ever built according to a lot of people who had not looked at, camped in, towed or even been in the vicinity of an outback. The way I see it, Keystone has proved them wrong and there's this great forum to boot!

It was a slow start, but like most good things, it took off and I'm glad it did. There's a great group here.

Mike


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I'm just trying to get the three little boxes under my name.









I have given up posting on other forums, this one has all I need









Jared


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I must confess, Outbackers.com was my first shy . I've since tried some others but I found that some people are just plain mean and they made me







.

I've even tried a couple of unrelated forums and either no one shows up to talk or they are mean too and make me







.

So I come back home to where the Outbackers are







and I'm happy once more.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

MUST BE SPRING FEVER - This board is picking up speed. Just in the five days since this thread started there have been over 600 new posts and thirty new members. No wonder Vern is rarely seen, he is to busy trying to keep up with the growth.









Jared


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I am sure glad I have a super duper fast connection so I can attempt to keep up with all of the new posts daily. It is getting harder and harder.

If everyone is diligent this forum will remain very user friendly and nowhere near what happens on the other forums.









Kevin


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I just came back from a one week vacation, where I didn't have internet capability.....believe me, I tried. Sat down this morning to see what was happening, and saw that 1281 messages had been filed since my last visit. That is impressive. I just hope I have time to review them all.

Tim


----------



## Armand_C (Feb 24, 2005)

Wow! 784 Outbacks all right here! I thought I was a rere breed, LOL. BTW, What's up with the bars?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

hurricaneplumber said:


> If everyone is diligent this forum will remain very user friendly and nowhere near what happens on the other forums.


I couldn't agree more Kevin. The thing that makes this forum fun is the people and the attitude here. So far we've been able to keep that friendliness even with all the growth over the past year. The fun thing is I know we have a ton more people that read and never post, hopefully they'll chime in.

The fun thing is I was emailing with a guy the other day who owns a Cougar and likes to read the boards for ideas and mods since the Cougars are so similar to the Outbacks in some cases. Maybe I need to petition Vern to add a Non-Outback Other Keystone sub-forum for people like me!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

The traffic here lately has been really substantial. Also, so many new people too. I recently noticed the "who's online" area and didn't recognize about half ! Our little group has really come a long way, and it's fun to meet all the nice new folks showing up for our online Outback rally


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Speaking of "meeting new folks", I stopped by Parker Outbacker's home this weekend (member formally known as rtombre) to see the new 28RSDS. Would never have met him and his kids (who are identical in age to two of mine) if it were not for this forum.

It also turns out that our places of employment are about about 1 mile apart.

Randy


----------

